# Nice Postwar Black Schwinn DX(?) in NY



## bikewhorder (Mar 20, 2020)

1950 schwinn
					

1950 schwinn.. centereach ny pickup 11720




					www.facebook.com


----------



## John G04 (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks like a hornet. Decent original not bad price


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2020)

D-12 Standard. Other than the fairy grips, it looks unmolested.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2020)

Super nice D12. Always wanted a black one.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2020)

Or D-13 with the truss rods but don’t see holes for a fender light. Maybe truss rods were optional for D-12. Nice to see chrome S-2 rims on a standard bike. Set up much like my 50.


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

1951 Schwinn DX  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1951 Schwinn DX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 21, 2020)

Another hornet.. At first I thought it was the same bike.. This one is a repaint.. Pins are a little off but looks nice..


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Or D-13 with the truss rods but don’t see holes for a fender light. Maybe truss rods were optional for D-12. Nice to see chrome S-2 rims on a standard bike. Set up much like my 50.
> 
> View attachment 1159049





*Torpedo light and truss rods were an option on the D models. *


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> *Torpedo light and truss rods were an option on the D models. *
> View attachment 1159297



Excellent info, thanks!!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> 1951 Schwinn DX  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1951 Schwinn DX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...




Actually a "B" model bike, not a Hornet, but a "fat bar" that could have been built up as a deluxe Autocycle...
most likely early postwar...  Big difference between Schwinns B model line and D
Nice amateur effort to bring that bike somewhat... price is not out of line for the bike and the effort


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 23, 2020)

What is/was the asking price?


----------



## KevinBrick (Mar 23, 2020)

$450


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Actually a "B" model bike, not a Hornet, but a "fat bar" that could have been built up as a deluxe Autocycle...
> most likely early postwar...  Big difference between Schwinns B model line and D
> Nice amateur effort to bring that bike somewhat... price is not out of line for the bike and the effort




So Schwinn has this model number wrong in the catalog by calling a D-12? I think the model numbers changed at some point post war and the B was dropped and the DX frames and straight bar frames were D models in 1950.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 24, 2020)

No ...my reply was to Kevin Brick (comparison) post featuring a restored B model bike on Ebay...(erroneously titled DX on ebay)
not the above hornet D model... or OP bike


----------

